# fstab with reiser and dvd-rw

## rush_ad

this is my current fstab

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda3               /boot           ext2            auto,noatime            1 2

/dev/hda6               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

/dev/hda1               /windows/c           ntfs        noatime,user,ro,uid=1000        0 0

/dev/hda2               /windows/d           ntfs        noatime,user,ro,uid=1000        0 0

#/dev/hdb2               /windows/e           ntfs        noatime,user,ro,uid=1000        0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/d               reiserfs        noatime,user                 0 2

/dev/hdb2               /mnt/e               reiserfs        noatime,user                 0 2

/dev/hdb3               /mnt/f               reiserfs        noatime,user                 0 2

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

and here are the question.

hdb1,hdb2,hdb3 are all reiserfs partition but when i reboot, it doesnt automount them and gives error saying file system not right. they are all empty so i dont mind formating.

so, how should i change fstab so that kernel auto mounts hdb partitions and 'user' can read and write them. they are supposed to be my data storage partitions.

also, i have an external dvd-rw and an internal cd-rw, can you please give me an fstab line for my dvd-rw and cd-rw so that i can start burning movies.

i've searched on forums but didnt find anytihng suitable. they overall forums are great but searching forums sucks as it doesnt display the best results.

thanks for reading and helping.

----------

## rush_ad

anyone with an answer?

----------

## rush_ad

someone please reply. really need this to work.

----------

## all-inc.

hi,

can you mount them manually with

mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d

...

can u show me the output of ' dmesg | grep hdb ' ?

and what shows ' fdisk /dev/hdb '  press p

with this lines in your fstab shown here,they should be mounted automatically...

why do you use the noatime and user option?

if it is mounted, you don't have to give users permission to (u)mount this partitions.

if you want a specified user write access to on of the tables just use

chown <user> /mnt/d  or chmod o+wx /mnt/d

or, for a specified group

chgrp <grp> /mnt/d

then they can create dir's and so on ^^

and what do u mean with specified entries for your recorders?

----------

## rush_ad

```
bash-2.05b$ dmesg | grep hdb

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hdb: WDC WD1600JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes supported

ReiserFS: hdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb1: checking transaction log (hdb1)

ReiserFS: hdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdb2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb2: journal params: device hdb2, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb2: checking transaction log (hdb2)

ReiserFS: hdb2: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdb3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb3: checking transaction log (hdb3)

ReiserFS: hdb3: Using r5 hash to sort names

bash-2.05b$  
```

thats my dmesg output

i can mount the partitions but i can not write as user. permission denied. when i reboot, it checks the partitions everytime and takes up time. i cannot even mount these partitions as user.

i need some fstab config so that i can write as user and mount/umount as user.

about the recorders, i need configs so that when i put in dvd/cd it auto mounts the cd/dvd. also so that i can make dvd as user.

----------

## rush_ad

someone has to help me out here. i can not write on my 160bd hard drive. now its empty and i cant live without my music.  i need to download stuff. i can get the dvd working later but some how please get my three partitions on 160gb to work. i just need it to auto mount and write access as user. it seems to auto mount with current options but it wont let me write on it.

----------

## rush_ad

now i've used chown <user> /mnt/d or chmod o+wx /mnt/d and got my partitions to mound and write on. how do i check how much free space i have on those partitions?

i only need to get dvd dowring

----------

## all-inc.

you can use df -h /mnt/d to see how much idskspace is used.

do you have 'supermount' support  compiled in your kernel?

i'm actually not at home, when i'll be back at home, i'll show you how to mount cd/dvd drives with supermount.

supermont automounts cd's/dvd's if you insert them and umounts them if you press on the eject button.

and if you want users to mount/umount this partitions, you set users in the options, right...but i don't understand why you want them to be able to do so.

cya

----------

## all-inc.

```
none                    /mnt/dvd        supermount      fs=iso9660:udf,dev=/dev/hdc,tray_lock=always,--,ro 0 0

none                    /mnt/plex       supermount      fs=iso9660:udf,dev=/dev/hdd,tray_lock=always,--,ro 0 0
```

this is a snippet from my fstab. it mounts /dev/hd{c,d} on its mountpoints and everytime i insert a cd/dvd it first tries the iso9660 fs and then udf.

just read Documentation/filesystems/supermount.txt in your kernel sources for further informations.

ok, and i think the reason why linux always checks this partitions is, that you use them in wondows, too, right? 

perhaps windows doesn't umount them cleanly. you can set the number at the end of the lines to '0' if you want to disable checking.

and again, why do you want users to (u)mount this partitions while the system is running?

does your system mount them at start now?

----------

## rush_ad

yea, i dont need the user to mount it. i took out those options.

thakns for the supermount thing. but now i have another problem. i cant get supermount to compile in kernel. but thats probably for an other thread. this stupid amd64 def gives me problems.

----------

## rush_ad

so, do i have to enable any options is kernel for my usb external dvd-rw?

----------

## Sachankara

This is how it should look like (or similar to) :

```

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/d               reiserfs        noatime,user,umask=000                 0 0

/dev/hdb2               /mnt/e               reiserfs        noatime,user,umask=000                 0 0

/dev/hdb3               /mnt/f               reiserfs        noatime,user,umask=000                 0 0

```

----------

## rush_ad

got it. thanks

----------

## all-inc.

hmm, umask isn't a reiserfs option, sorry.

you can use umask only on filesystem which doesn't support real permission flags, i.e. vfat.

and again this senseless 'user' flag...  :Very Happy: 

and for your usb-dvd-rw, have a look in the driver's usb section, there you can activate usb-cdrom drive support.

----------

## rush_ad

alright. i will do taht and let you know of results. where are the usb options?

----------

## all-inc.

hmm, do you use a 'genkernel' kernel ore a self-build one?

i think we don't have to compile your kernel again, perhaps you already have the appropriate modules present.

if you disconnect and reconnect the usb-dvd-rw, what shows a 'dmesg | tail -n20' ?

i see /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 in your fstab... to what does it link? (ls -l)

----------

## rush_ad

```
bash-2.05b$ dmesg | tail -n20

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'emergence'

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: GENERIC   Model: DVD RW 8XMax      Rev: 140I

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

i use self-build kernel and i dont mind doing anywork that can make this thing work.

----------

## Sachankara

 *all-inc. wrote:*   

> hmm, umask isn't a reiserfs option, sorry.
> 
> you can use umask only on filesystem which doesn't support real permission flags, i.e. vfat.
> 
> and again this senseless 'user' flag... 
> ...

 Oops... Missed the fact that it were ReiserFS formated partitions, and not NTFS or FAT... :/

Though this thread confuses the sh*t out of me. What's the problem? Are you (the thread creator) trying to mount partitions that you haven't yet formated, or what?

----------

## all-inc.

Sachankara, no problem  :Wink: 

but i think he hasn't anymore problems in mouting his reiser partitions.

ok, this dmesg extract shows that usb-storage is activated for this device.

again, to what links the file /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ?

now you should be able to mount your dvd-rw over /dev/sda or /dev/sdb ...

but how you can use it as recorder - i suggest you to open a new thread for that, including the name of the dvd-rw in the subject  :Wink: 

cya

----------

## rush_ad

file /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 links to x-special/device-block. (/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd)

there is nothing like /dev/sda or /dev/sdb. those files dont exist.

when i try to mount /dev/sda i get the following[/code]

```
mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist
```

----------

